

FBI can turn on your webcam without you even knowing - brt
http://www.dailydot.com/news/fbi-webcam-indicator-light-surveillance/

======
jaachan
And here I thought I was being paranoid when I was happy that my laptop came
with a plastic switch to cover the webcam with O.o

~~~
brt
What is the model? I was thinking of smth like that years ago, even as a
physical add-on like smth to glue-on. I found nothing like that for thinkpads
nor macbooks

~~~
theraven1982
A webcam can easily be 'disabled' with some tape. I'm more worried about
someone enabling the microphone (harder to disable internally)

~~~
boobsbr
Can't you bypass the built-in mic by plugging something in the mic jack, like
spare earbuds, or just a connector cut from some old or broken mic, headphone
or spekear?

~~~
brt
What about macbooks all-in-one headphones and mic port? What about
smartphone/tablet cameras and mics?

